# Bolens 1502



## thor0812 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi all, I am new here and looking for some info. I have a gentleman offering me an 87 Bolens 1502 with 4 foot brush hog on a trade. I was wondering about the abilities of this machine. I know I should use a 4 foot box blade and not a 5. What would be the lifting limits on the hydraulics? Any info would be great.
Thanks in advance


----------



## moscowengnr (Apr 11, 2012)

I just picked up a Bolens H1502 cheap. now need it get it running. It has a dirst scoop and a rear blade with it.


----------

